# Lhc & stents



## Coder.Melisa (Dec 2, 2011)

I am new to coding cardiology and wanted to know if I can get a little help with the codes. 

If the doctor was at the hospital and performed a LHC with PTCA of the occluded left circumflex artery, left diagonal and the left anterior descending. Would I could 

92980 LC
92981 LD 59
93458 26 59

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## krisfelty (Dec 2, 2011)

Those two codes you have are for stents. Did he just do a PTCA? If so, look at 92982 and 92984. If it says he placed a stent, drug eluting or bare metal, then you would use the 92980 and/or 92981. The LHC code is correct and the modifiers are correct as well. Let me know if you have any other questions. Cardiology is my forte!
Kristin Felty, CPC, CCC, CCVTC


----------



## Coder.Melisa (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry I did not included that in there. Yes he did all 3 PTCA & Stenting. Also would I code the PTCS & Stenting of all 3 or only 2 since the diagonal runs up to the Left Anterior descending.

Thank you again for all your help


----------



## dimmitta (Dec 2, 2011)

Coder.Melisa said:


> Sorry I did not included that in there. Yes he did all 3 PTCA & Stenting. Also would I code the PTCS & Stenting of all 3 or only 2 since the diagonal runs up to the Left Anterior descending.
> 
> Thank you again for all your help



You would only bill one intervention code per vessel, since the diagonal runs up the LAD you would only count this once. Also, the add-on code 92981 should not need a 59 modifier, but your correct that the heart cath code will need a 59.


----------



## Coder.Melisa (Dec 2, 2011)

Question about the modifier 59.

Medicare states that 92981 hits the NCCI edit if billed with 92980. Would the modifier of LC & LD pass that and no modifier 59 needed.

Thank you for the response.


----------



## krisfelty (Dec 2, 2011)

I never use a 59 on my stents and they do not get denied?  Just make sure that they are in different vessels. They will not pay for more than one in a vessel, i.e overlapping or otherwise. 

Kris Felty, CPC, CCC, CCVTC


----------



## Coder.Melisa (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you again for all the help.

I am so happy that I am a new member of the AAPC and I am able to get such great feed back from more experienced coders.  Thanks again to everyone


----------

